# Best tattoo shop in Pensacola?



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

Looking to get a half sleeve and I don't know enough people in Pensacola to find out which tattoo shop is the best. My google searches suggest Hula moon on Pace. Looking for someone that does good Japanese style art. Any body with pensacola experiences?


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

also what kind of price range am I looking at for something like this, in color


----------



## sonicfisherman (Apr 8, 2009)

I have had great work done as has my wife and co workers at bills out in pace.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Hula Moon... Schedule an appointment with Gabe


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

*tats*

I know you said P,cola but you should check out Rob at EyeKandy in Ft Walton.His asian art is fabulous. Hes quick and very reasonable.He also has a fb page with his work.


----------



## tugfisher76 (Aug 5, 2011)

go to nick minervine in ft walton at tattoo zoo you can look him up on face book great artist and get your work done in the winter fla a walking state so summer prices go up let nick know travis sent ya he a personal friend been on the cover of tatto mag and publish four or five times


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Hula moon was a good shop when Marcus and Doug worked there. They left and have their own shop now, if you want ill get their number and pm it to you.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

See Miguel at Black Sparrow on Garden St.:thumbup:


----------



## zulubravo34 (Dec 23, 2010)

Mitch at All About Ink


----------



## circlehook69 (Apr 23, 2010)

*Inkspot Studio in Navarre. Thier local artists are great and they also have big name guest artists that come in as well. Ask for Grim Jim. They also have a FB page.*


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

thanks for all the info. i was so excited i just didn't take into consideration that it would be cheaper in the winter. I'll just have to wait and see


----------

